
Midori – a lightweight, fast, free and open-source web browser - zaiste
https://www.midori-browser.org/
======
thanksforfish
> The Midori Browser we care about the privacy and anonymity of our users, so
> browsing is 100% private

> A VPN that will give a total and complete anonymity to users when browsing

They seem to be suggesting that masking an IP address provided complete
anonymity. This is a very naive understanding of how privacy works on the
internet today.

The "read more" button just scrolls to the top of the page where the download
like is.

I'm also not seeing a privacy policy on their page, which suggests that the
marketing copy is just marketing.

